# Pericos cut (journal)



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

whats up UK Muscle!? I've been on a T3/Clen cut for about 4 weeks now. 3 days ago i decided to start some anabolics to help spare some muscle. I've been logging this on my home forum anabolic minds. Awhile ago i stumbled upon this board tho and really like how all the members here seem to help each other out and how theres absolutely no drama here like on other boards, long story short i joined and as promised i will keep a journal here.

First a little about me. I started my Journey out at 233 between 14-15% BF not 100% on this as I was measured in 2 different places and one gym said 15 the other said 14. Im almost four weeks in and i'm sitting at 217 haven't check BF% yet.

The cycle layout will be something a long these lines

Epistrong: 60/60/60/60/60/60

Katanadrol:0/0/300/300/300/300/300

forma stanzol 10pumps am, 10pumps pm

hcg 250IUs Q 4 days

T3 75/100/50/25

Clenbuterol 0/0/200/200

aderllin 1250/1250/1250/1250

in addition I will also be taking need2slin, fish oil, N2guard and BCAA during fasted cardio and workouts. once I finish the T3/Clenbuterol run i will add helios to the cycle .5cc 1 week than 1cc next week for 3 weeks maybe longer depending how it treats me.

I will run a two part PCT part A will look like this:

nolva 20/20/10/

Clomid 75/75/50/

TRS after the first week

erase 2 caps a day

part B I will be trying out Russianstar's PCT protocol

cjc-1295dac.

forma-stanzolol .

HCGenerate

osta-sarm

phytoserms347

for training i will be hitting each muscle group once a week, except for calves which i will do 3x a week and abs which will be doing EOD. Im gonna go moderate weight with a 10-15 rep range.

I will do cardio 2x a day 45mins fasted am and 15min HITT post workout

as far as diet I'm going to keep calories at maintenance but will be carb cycling. I will try and post pre and post workout meals.

thats pretty much it guys! first dose of epi will be taken tomorrow in the AM before cardio. im open to edit anything so if anyone thinks anything should be changed please comment on it! cheers! :beer:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck and welcome mate.


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

in case no one is familiar with the DS im running,

Epi strong: (epistance,clone) 2a, 3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol

Katanadrolfuraza-a,clone) 5a-androstanol[2,3]furazan-17b-tetrahydropyranol

anyway like i said in my previous post im in my third day of the cycle thursday i worked back friday i took off and today i worked legs.


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thursday's back workout.

Pull ups

Bw x 12

Bw x 12

Bw x 12

Face pulls

65 x 10

80 x 12

80 x 12

Lat pull Down

140 x 12

160 x 12

180 x 12

BB bent over rows

185 x 12

225 x 12

245 x 12

Seated low cable row

160 x 8

200 x 8

220 x 8

T-bars

135 x 12

180 x 12

225 x 12

One arm bent over DB row

75 x 20

75 x 20

75 x 20

15 min HiTt post wo


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Good luck and welcome mate.


Thank you sir! :thumbup1:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats some big weights mate, sounds like your nice and strong.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

wau, go for it


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Thats some big weights mate, sounds like your nice and strong.


Haha I went light that day my lower back was hurting, rember I'm listing pounds not kilos


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello and Welcome Post your pictures please:cool2:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

ahhh lol, well i wasnt aware of that. Still, some big lifts there. Look forward to seeing what damage you can do.

Bedtime lol.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Glad to see you've posted a journal! It's interesting because I've not seen anyone here do something like this.

Like as was said above, pics please!


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

lee_ said:


> Glad to see you've posted a journal! It's interesting because I've not seen anyone here do something like this.
> 
> Like as was said above, pics please!


thanks I will post pics, asap dont have a camara right now.


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

todays AM cardio was 45mins fasted on the step master, I had chest scheduled today but I was called in to work so it looks like itll get bumped till tomorrow.

yesterday was a leg day

one hour pre work out I dosed 10 pumps forma, 30mgs Epi, 75 mcg T3

ate a cup of oats, 4oz chicken breast, cup raw spinach,1 whole egg 5 egg whites.

5 min warm up on the bike

squats

front

135 x 8

185 x 8

225 x 10

245 x 8

reg

135 x 25

225 x 8

315 x 8

405 x 8

single leg DL, on smith

135 x 8

185 x 8

205 x 8

bulgarian split squat on smith

185 x 8

225 x 8

245 x 8

suit case DL

135 x 12

155 x 12

185 x 12

walking DB lounges

60s in each hand x 25 strides

leg press (single leg)

90 x 15

180 x 15

270 x 10

goblet squats

80 x 15

90 x 15

100 x 15

leg extensions (single le)

80 x 15

100 x 15

120 x 15

laying ham curls (single leg)

90 x 12

100 x 12

140 x 12

wall sits with medicine ball (20lbs)

3 sets 3 minutes each

cable ham curls

80 x 15

90 x 15

90 x 15

more squats!

225 x 20

45mins on the bike

Epi had me feeling great, i just wanted to keep going...

right after i finished i had one serving monster aminos (BCAA's waxyMaize carbs)

after shower one 40gm serving whey protein and about 20 mins later post wo meal, one tin tuna, half cup brown rice, cup raw brocoli and 25 almonds.

*note all the weight listed is in LBS not Kilos, if you guys like i will convert it


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Convert it!!! lol, nah just playing, what ever is easier for you mate. Not hard to divide by 2.2.

Nice workout again mate. Will be following closely as my cut is in 12 weeks and will likely need some assistance from others. Wont be heavily supplemented and will also be natty so might steal some ideas from your journal.

Good going mate.


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Convert it!!! lol, nah just playing, what ever is easier for you mate. Not hard to divide by 2.2.
> 
> Nice workout again mate. Will be following closely as my cut is in 12 weeks and will likely need some assistance from others. Wont be heavily supplemented and will also be natty so might steal some ideas from your journal.
> 
> Good going mate.


You can PM with any questions mate! best things for cut IMO is cardio, and going into a calorie defecit (which i didnt do because of the that + t3 would waste too much muscle) carb cycling is also done wonders for me.

lots of great natty products that can help you along if choose :thumbup1: but at the end of the day it all comes down to diet and trainning


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll be looking for some diet tips but have a lot of it all ready planned in my head. 16 week course to drop fat, gradual drop in cals, and gradual increase in cardio over the period. Have most of it set out in mind, will just need some clarity. Progressive adaption so body never has a chance to catch up with myself. As to natty products, im aware of some but likely only use them as a final option if need be.

And thanks  Will stop hijacking your thread now lol. Off out, have good day mate.


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

chest for tonight, day five of epi/katana bridge loving it!

bench

flat

135 x 15

185 x 15

225 x 12

245 x 8

incline

135 x 12

185 x 8

205 x 4

decline

135 x 12

185 x 10

185 x 8

DB pull overs

55 x 10

65 x 10

65 x 10

chest dips

bw x 12

bw x 12

bw x 12

incline DB press ss flat fly

75 x 8; 35 x 12

80 x 8; 35 x 12

85 x 8; 35 x 12

cable fly

high

40 x 12

50 x 12

50 x 12

med

40 x 12

50 x 12

50 x 12

cable push ups at a 35 degree angle

i set 20

again no real increase in weight, but recovery between sets was great focus on point and endurance never better. good looking out nee2 im loving epi!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I was about to demand vids of lifts, then I noticed you were using lbs not kg's :lol: Will keep an eye on this. Can't help but think you're over training your chest though :confused1: I only do 2 exercises on it a session, but go as heavy as possible. I've had the best strength gains from doing that once a week.


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Am cardio, 40 mins on stepmaster. So I think I'm getting a little dry again left elbow is been acting up a lot lately and my right wrist also. Im gonna try and up my water intake.


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> I was about to demand vids of lifts, then I noticed you were using lbs not kg's :lol: Will keep an eye on this. Can't help but think you're over training your chest though :confused1: I only do 2 exercises on it a session, but go as heavy as possible. I've had the best strength gains from doing that once a week.


From my experience volume + gear= growth and strength.

Also remember I won't hit chest again for an other 5 days so theres plenty time to recover.

I understand that we are all different & what works for one wont work for the next. However I joined these boards to be exposed to new ideas and ways of training, at the same time to expose you guys to something different. So pls ask questions, and give suggestions.


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

On the questions note I got one, if I weight 218lbs or 99 kgs what's my weight in stones? How does that unit work?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Perico13 said:


> On the questions note I got one, if I weight 218lbs or 99 kgs what's my weight in stones? How does that unit work?


14 lbs to a stone. You are 15 stone 8. Fair enough with chest training. I used to do large volume on chest and found that this way works better for me.

Maybe I should try high volume again when I start a proper cycle, I might be missing out.


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

so im not sure if its the epi or just the ****ty long day at work but I've felt pretty agressive today, libido is still up been walking around with a chubby all day, left nut kind of hurts tho.

cant wait to get out and hit arms!


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Arms tonight.

Dips

Bw x 12

Bw+25 x 12

" ". X 12

Cable curls

45 x 12

55 x 12

65 x 12

75 x 12

Tricep rope pulldowns

65 x 12

75 x 12

85 x 12

95 x 12

Skullmcrushers on decline bench SS CGBP, into 21s

75 x 8; 75 x 8, 65 x 21

75 x 8; 75 x 8, 65 x 21

75 x 8; 75 x 8, 65 x 21

Pumps started getting crazy in the middle of the 3rd set had set out to do 4 sets but tris were locking out

Ez bar curls into bench dips into hammer curls

95 x 8; Bw x 15; 60 x 5

95 x 5; Bw x 12; 60 x 8

95 x 4; Bw x 10; 60 x 6

Again had set out to do more sets here but the pumps kept ****ing me up.

JM press SS standing concentration curls (nice and controlled focusing on the negative)

135 x 8; 45 x 8

155 x 6; 45 x 8

185 x 4(stupid tris kept locking out) 45 x 8

15 min HITT on treadmill. I really had the intention of doing way more volume but it just wasn't happening. Skipped abs and calves I'm a pice of ****... But really just felt tiered. Will hit them hard tomorrow.


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Am cardio today was nice run outside it looked great so I went for it but **** is

Getting cold out! Wasn't able to record the distance but I was out for a good hour.


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

traps and shoulders

MP SS BB front raise

135 x 12; 65 x 8

185 x 8; 65 x 8

225 x 6; 65 x 8

135 x 10;65 x 8

DB shrugs dropset

120 x 12

100 x 16

75 x 20

55 x 30

BB upright row

135 x 12

155 x 12

185 x 12

DB front raise

35 x 15

35 x 15

40 x 15

DB lateral raise

30 x 15

30 x 15

30 x 15

Shrugs on the smith, SS front plate raise

225 x 25, 45 x 8

275 x 18, 45 x 8

315 x 15, 45 x 8

arnold press

55 x 8

65 x 8

75 x 8

85 x 6 <--PR! 

reverse cable fly (done super slow with perfect form)

25 x 15

25 x 15

25 x 15

usual post WO HITT

going back after work for some more cardio, abs and calves.

so strenght is starting to come from epi, but so is shutdown...


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Alright guys so just so there's no confusion here's an update of what my cycle looks like.

Tomorrow will be week 2 of epi and I will start katana so

Test E 600/600/600/600/600/600/600/600/600/600/600/600/

Epi 60/60/60/60/0/0/0/0/0/0/0/0

Katana 300/300/300/300/0/0/0/0/0/0/0/0

Var 0/0/0/0/0/0/0/0/80/80/80/80

Forma 150/150/150/150/150/150/150/150/150/150/150/150

The thermogenics

I'm off aderrllin and clen right now on 25mcgs of t3 right now for 2 more days then I will be off for 3 weeks.

Starting week four I will run a six week cycle of T3, Helios and these neat little pills that are 25mgs 1,3-dimethylamylamine with 150mgs caffeine. Will call these X. I'm gonna start the Helios at .6mls doing a .3 sub q shot on each side of my belly and work up to 1ml doing .5 on each side. This cycle will look like this

T3 50/75/100/100/75/50

Helios .3/1/0/0/.3/1/

X 0/0/200/400/0/0

So that's what I'm looking like for the next 12 weeks guys. Pct will stay how I have it outlined. Then in will take 2 weeks off after my last ostarine dose and the. I will beggin a 8 week bridge with cjc ghrp-6 and sarm S4


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Got test e popping!


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Traps and shoulders today

10 min stretch

Lateral raise

30 x 15

30 x 15

30 x 15

Front raise

40 x 15

40 x 15

40 x 15

Military press

115 x 8

135 x 8

165 x 8

Shrugs on smith SS front plate raise

205 x 12; 45 x 8

260 x 12; 45 x 8

315 x 12; 45 x 8

365 x 12; 45 x 8

DB shrugs

120 x 18

110 x 15

100 x 12

90 x 10

Arnold press

95 x 5 < PR!

85 x 8

75 x 8

60 x 10

BB upright rows SS bent over rear delt raise

135 x 8; 25 x 8

135 x 8; 25 x 8

135 x 4 my elbow was screaming **** you right about here so I stopped you guys are right to much forma I'm drier than an old lady so I'm dropping down to 6 pumps a day.

Started my usual HITT but my ass cheek is really hurting today like really sore so I only got about 10 mins in.

So I'm starting to believe it's time for a new routine. If anyone has something in mind please, please, please mention it.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

How is your cycle treating you?


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Cycle is been going great mate! I lost a bit of motivation to log over here but I will continue tomorrow marks my 4 week of test E and the start of t3 and Helios. It will also be my last day on orals. Until week nine. So far the Epistrong and katandrol have been amazing.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds great to me. You've got some exotic stuff in there (Epistrong and katanadrol). I've also noticed you've got HCGenerate in you stack. This is something i was looking to try for a long time. Great formula and non proprietary!!!! Very interesting. Keep us posted bro!


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks I'm very excited as well! The HCGenerate will be used during pct I've heard just fantastic things about so I truly can't wait to try it!


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

So just as an update I've changed my routine a lot of you guys seemed to think I was over training. This is a layout of what the new routine looks like is a 3 day split with one day off so one day I'll train chest/tris/delts next day back/calfs/bis take a day off and hit legs. Then repeat. I will still be doing cardio twice a day and will be hitting abs everyother day. The new routine will allow me to hit every muscle group more than once a week. I'm excited to see how it plays out. I will mostlikely change routines once I start orals again on week nine of test.

Today is chest/delts/Tricep day will log WO after class hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Perico13 said:


> Thanks I'm very excited as well! The HCGenerate will be used during pct I've heard just fantastic things about so I truly can't wait to try it!


Do you get bood work done (before/after)?

I'll try to get before and after bloods after i've received my HCGenerate! This will cost me approx. 2x 60-70€ (~£50), but i think it's worth it, because I would like to know how powerful HCGenerate is after ready all the great feedback.


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes my friend I'm running a nontraditional pct so I got pre cycle bloods done I'm planning on getting mid cycle and post pct. Labs are a bit expensive here in the USA but I'm lucky enough to have insurance so they werent so bad. hCGenerate, phytoserm347 and forma stanzolol will be the stars of my pct!


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

chest and tris tonight

15 min warm up

dips

bw x 12

bw x 12

bw x 12

incline DB press (tight dropsets)

110 x 4 PR

90 x 8

75 x 12

55 x 14

rope pull downs

100 x 8

80 x 12

60 x 15

40 x 20

high cable flys

35 x 12

40 x 12

45 x 12

incline bench

225 x 10

185 x 12

135 x 12

skull crushers SS CGBP

75 x 8; 75 x 8

85 x 8: 85 x 8

115 x 4: 115 x 8 PR i love putting 45s on the EZ bar **** looks so beastly

medicine ball push ups 4 sets of 25

30 min ab circuit

15 min HITT on the threadmilll


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Just took a shot of Helios will wait 20mins and then is off for some cardio!


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Is there a big difference in taking Helios compared to Tabs?


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

JayJo said:


> Is there a big difference in taking Helios compared to Tabs?


Well is only my second day ever doing the Helios but I feel more of a thermo effect from it than the tabs. It could be the yombine that's responsible for that. The sides are the same as the tabs; shakes, headaches and cramps will see. I'm still following a clen protocol and doing 2 wks on and 2 wks off. I will bridge my off weeks with adderllin. Hands down the best natural stim!


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds interesting.

Lol, adderllin is actually the stim i consider buying in the near future. 

How is the appetite suppression on adderllin? And how long does the energy from 1 serving last?


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

It's amazing! Not trying to hype it up or nothing but is something that I'd recommend everyone to try it, because it's difficult to explain how it makes you feel. As far as hunger suppression goes is quite powerful, great for a cut. My favorite thing about it is that you don't get that typical stimmed out feeling you get clean energy and focus (it's actually helped me get schoolwork done) and the best part! No crash when it wears off.

One dose last about 12 hours for me I weight about 16 stone. I've know ppl that would split the pills and only take half.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds too good to be true. 

In 2 month i'm going to order a bottle trough needtobuildmuscle.com to see if it's that potent! (Most stims/fatburner fail in terms of hunger suppression and energy for me!)


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

well make sure you come back and let us all know how you liked it! i'll have a feeling it will be your new favorite!


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

traps/delts

10 min warm up

MP SS front BB raise

115 x 8; 45 x 8

135 x 8; 65 x 8

185 x 8; 65 x 8

225 x 5; 65 x 4

245 x 2; 65 x 4 <PR!

BB dropset shrugs (got my new vesa grips )

405 x 8

315 x 15

225 x 20

185 x 25

135 x 18 --was ****ing smoked

lateral DB raises

35 x 12

40 x 12

45 x 12

upright rows

115 x 12

135 x 12

145 x 12

reverse incline DB flys

35 x 8

45 x 8

45 x 8

DB shrugs yet an other dropset kept it tight and even

120 x 10

110 x 12

100 x 14

90 x 16

80 x 18

70 x 20

finished off with half hour on the bike. the helios is brought my water intake to a bit over 2 gallons a day its crazy how thirsty it makes me feel lol. Also i thought my test was kicked in last week boy was i wrong i felt awesome today just strength and endurance along with hunger and raging libido, im starting to get a bit of acne on my delts and back still nothing crazy but since i never had it im not thrilled.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Perico13 said:


> well make sure you come back and let us all know how you liked it! i'll have a feeling it will be your new favorite!


Sure, but first i have to try the HCGenerate!


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Now that's a winner!


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

How is it going bro?


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

No updates?

Btw. I've seen that some NTBM products are available at predator nutrition.


----------

